# Rude or Lack of Knowledges ?????



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I fish every weekday this time of the year so it's almost impossible to aggravate me. I used to think some people were rude when then they ran right up on top of you when the white bass fishing was red hot. Now I think they just don't know any better. On this morning trip I had one young man within 20 yards of the back of my boat drop his trolling motor halfway and start "thumping", another bass boat roared in and made a circle within 15 feet, shut down and started throwing Alabama rigs. These fish were fairly shallow and it doesn't take much to turn em off. I don't mind anyone fishing near me but coming in slow with the trolling motor let's everyone keep catching em .Tight lines guys .


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Some of both. Maybe same ones that leave headlights on while on ramp.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I think it is a mix of both.

There are some folks you can just tell that they really don't know. You can tell by how they fish, how they are acting that they really don't get it. They even look embarrassed when their boat almost touches yours and they can't hold a spot, or they throw across you etc.......Those folks are frustrating but hard to get mad at.

There are some though that know full well and just don't care. And this group I think is growing compared to times past. Those are the folks it is hard to Not get mad at......

I fish the dam a lot so I am used to fishing in close quarters. Like you I welcome anyone to fish next to me. Often below LLD you are within talking or even touching distance of several boats, that's just the way it is space is limited down there.

Be courteous, be safe, be respectful, don't plop down right on top of the hole everyone is throwing to and you can fish right next to me....I will usually even try and help them catch em if they are not already.


----------



## kowasake (Mar 24, 2016)

nikki said:


> Some of both. Maybe same ones that leave headlights on while on ramp.


Or drive in the fast lane 10 mph below the speed limit. I donâ€™t want to plagiarize Ron White, but if the shoe fitsâ€¦


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

This happened on lake Livingston?????
Are you sure Billy? I can't believe it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Billy, unfortunately I believe this behavior is getting worse and worse, but it's not just on the lake it's in every aspect of life. People just don't care about each other anymore, it's all about me me me , and totally ignoring if they may be dampening someone else's day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I remember one time in real foggy conditions I trolled right smack dab into the middle of Shadslingers casting zone without realizing it. Dang boat appeared outta the fog with a voice.."DAN! GET OUT OF THE WAY DUDE!!!!"

Man I felt like a heel. Thanks SS for being cool about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That was just something that happens sometimes Dan. If I hadn't had customers with me I would not have said anything, just waited a bit and you would have seen what was up.
However the top water action gets customers and any fisherman impatient. So I tried to give direction as well I could without being rude.

The behavior Billy is describing was happening to me from amateurs and pros alike right before I went in for surgery.
Those trolling motor splashers and boat thumping techniques are two edge swords, they can work for you or against you.
Especially in shallow water.
Even when those are working it is just stupid and rude for someone to pull up 50 ' or less from someone and start doing it.
I think maybe some amateurs have seen and been told what fantastic catches can be made using them. So they apply them Willy nelly.
Always look at your sonar when fishing.
If the fish leave or stop biting when you do something, stop.
If they have been biting slow try it, if they thicken up and bite better by all means keep doing it.

The attitude of I am going do whatever, no matter how it effects others is worse every year I fish it seems.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

To add to my soap box, I also think the people that do care still outweigh the ones that don't , 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

McSpoon said:


> Billy, unfortunately I believe this behavior is getting worse and worse, but it's not just on the lake it's in every aspect of life. People just don't care about each other anymore, it's all about me me me , and totally ignoring if they may be dampening someone else's day.


The above is spot on, _every aspect of life_. Another word to describe this behavior is 'selfish.' So of the choices Billy gave, I think rude is the answer. It never hurts to turn the situation around in your mind, "How would I feel if someone did to me what I am considering doing?"


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

McSpoon said:


> To add to my soap box, I also think the people that do care still outweigh the ones that don't ,
> 
> Despite my rant so do I Mc Spoon, glad you posted it.


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*lake etiquette*

I am 74 and the bottom line is our generation raised a bunch of Dr Spock types, and they are raising this generation of snowflakes. It isnt just on the lake, but on the roads, in lines, in restaurants, churches, social media sites, everywhere. I would bet that every one of us older heads heard our parents say the same things. What the world is this young generation doing? I know mine were appalled at Elvis! I am appalled by the Lady Gaga types.

I was fishing with a guide some years ago on Trinity when a bunch of birds were working a school We were on it tight and kicking rear when a boat came barrelling in with the big motor going and actually collided with the right side of our boat as they were throwing into the school. Our guide, Jame Plaag, told us to reel in, and he lit the big motor and we ran around and around their boat, wide open. Then we left! I personally believe that a guide is working, not playing, so I really tend to stay clear of them. But on occasion I will yell across and ask if its ok to get closer.


----------



## sir catchalot (Dec 30, 2016)

bassholes on lake conroe this is the norm


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

shadslinger said:


> This happened on lake Livingston?????
> Are you sure Billy? I can't believe it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew you would be amazed. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I gotta say I have never had an issue with any of the guides here on Livingston. I don't think the "thumper" was done to intentionally encroach, the guy just didn't know any better. The other instance was just a head shaker. I could have flipped a slab in his boat as he circled me with his big motor , the whole time he was driving around my wife a I were catching whites 2 at a time. It looked like he was running to waypoint and I just happened to be sitting on it. I just pulled up ship and left. Life is to short to get ****** on the lake.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

As you are leaving-if you tilt the motor at just the right angle and floorboard it---you can dump about a barrel of water into their boat---or so I have heard--of course I would never do this.....

But on a lighter note---is there an etiquette for fishing the 190 roadbed or Pine Island when there are trollers out there? I don't fish white bass but I have been to 190 a couple times-not in a year or two. If you have 3 or 4 boats trolling do you just get in line & troll and forget about sitting and casting or jigging? 

Don't do Pine Island cause it's a long haul from me by boat altho about 2 yrs ago I got brave and made the run... Caught 2 Stripers on a Zara Spook and one on a large bucktail jig --that was pretty awesome.

Appreciate all the Livingston fishing reports-even the super secret crappie reports........


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

It's sad to see these type of rude actions making their way into the freshwater scene. I have had several instances over the years in salt water from guides and recreational fisherman but I experience my first rude situation in freshwater yesterday. We were anchored over a school of hybrids, catching a fish every drop and an aluminum bass boat comes within 50' of my boat plowing water with the nose straight up. My boat rocks and sure enough it moves the school. The passenger in the boat looked embarrassed as I shook my head and the driver would not even look at me. In my experience with these situations it is always at a point when I am hooked up with fish. I think these actions are done out of pure jealousy. It's true that some people don't know any better but I would say 80% know exactly what they are doing.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry folks but common courtesy has been thrown out the window with common sense these days. Lots and I mean lots of folks just don't care anymore. I always go by the rule if I or you can cast into each others boats then we are too close. I've had jacklegs on many lakes run up on me when I'm fishing a tournament. Sometimes the spook the fish and sometimes they don't, but that's just not the point. Folks have just got to get back to providing common courtesy and forget the "ME" attitudes!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

That time of year. That's why I hit it super early. Get my fish and bail on out. Especially on the weekends. Hey and just think the birds are not active yet! That is really when it gets stupid.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Lots of great post....This for sure helps green horns like me learn....See yall on the water


----------



## fishhuntdavid (Jan 14, 2014)

Thumping is a tapping on the boat but is it called when they have a trolling motor half out the water with a special prop on it turning

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Dirt Daddy said:


> Lots of great post....This for sure helps green horns like me learn....See yall on the water


Dirt Daddy 
I don't think you fall in the green horn category, LOLOL . You are pretty seasoned

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Dirt Daddy is no green horn but I did almost get into his boat one day while helping Loy. Maybe several boats.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

SEE... I am still learning everyday because a hand full of y'all were fixing to grab my rubber mallet and beat this green horn over the head......


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Dirt Daddy said:


> SEE... I am still learning everyday because a hand full of y'all were fixing to grab my rubber mallet and beat this green horn over the head......


LOL:work:


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

:doowapsta


wwind3 said:


> As you are leaving-if you tilt the motor at just the right angle and floorboard it---you can dump about a barrel of water into their boat---or so I have heard--of course I would never do this.....
> 
> But on a lighter note---is there an etiquette for fishing the 190 roadbed or Pine Island when there are trollers out there? I don't fish white bass but I have been to 190 a couple times-not in a year or two. If you have 3 or 4 boats trolling do you just get in line & troll and forget about sitting and casting or jigging?
> 
> ...


I can't answer the trolling questions, I have never caught a fish trolling or even tried it for that matter. I have been known to post a super secret crappie report though at times


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

whsalum said:


> :doowapsta
> 
> I can't answer the trolling questions, I have never caught a fish trolling or even tried it for that matter. I have been known to post a super secret crappie report though at times


----------



## bob watson (Aug 18, 2005)

where is matt? i think he has the best story ever below the dam last year.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

When I used to fish with every other Tom/Dick/Harry at Seawolf and Ferry Landing , I would be unhooking a fish an Mfers would cast **** near over my shoulder. I used to reach over and with my rod and tell guys " hey, your too close".

But last Sat at 715 when the wakeboard boat kept coming up and down the bank I was trying to fish I shook my head. Then at the ramp he told me he was sorry for waking me so bad. I told him I appreciate him saying something, and that that is why I come out early, to avoid them. He told me his brother had a 10am flight and wanted to get in another wake trip. I told him we have to share the river, and getting along was important to me. Think I made a friend that day.


----------



## mrsparky1 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm the kind to avoid confrontation so Im usually the bigger man (I am 6'4" lol) and I wont say anything Ill just leave. I hate being encroached or crowded. If I see a group of boats Ill avoid em. It takes the pride out of fishing for me to go where the crowds are. I like to find my own if I can.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

And then that phrase (You don't own this lake comes out)!! Ask SS just do not have Cowboy in the boat!!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I can see it now with Cowboy in the boat. By the way where is Cowboy. I ain't seen him around in a while.
Same with buoys. I threw one out a few weeks back to to use as a land mark. Yeh they were fishing the buoy.
Bob it happens so often that I forgot which time you are talking about.
Whsalum hook up with me this summer and I will show you a good way to troll. When it is hot , put the top up and troll. The regular trollers will come in on you but when they have problems they will leave.


----------



## hart8 (Apr 26, 2017)

Three times in my life I was upset enough to fight over rudeness on the water.
#1 Seventeen years old on Lake Fork.I was tied up on a main lake point between Rainswood,and the public ramp in an 8ft Water Spider.He was in a 18' stick steer Falcon..He was in the middle of the main lake,and started cuttin' to the left..Started cutting it even more.I raised my arm,just to make sure he saw me..A few sec's later I was waving both arms! He went right beside me!
Lookin' me in the face the whole time..I couldn't untie that boat fast enough..I fired up that 2hp Merc,and headed to the public ramp..He loaded,and pulled away before I could get there thank goodness.
#2 Fishing a point on R.C.,and had a guide(forgot his name)run by me close enough to get my carpet wet..He had 2 customers with him..The 3 of 'em weighed close to 750lbs..Long story short I returned the favor when I passed them in my F-20.He shut it down,and they looked like 3 wet rats!
#3 My all time favorite! Fishing the North end of Lake 'o the Pines.Right in front of the old water intake,late October..15 foot in front of the bank..A guy in a duck boat/mud motor coming straight at us(no way he's gonna come between me,and the bank)
Plenty of room behind me.At least 30/40 feet.Wrong..I know he's got at least one shotgun in the boat,and a dog to boot!
I kept my smack talk to a minimum,as tore up the mud on the bank,and churned up the duck weed..I looked at my partner,and threw my hands up in digust..Next pitch in waked,tore up water,an 8.46lb bass! Biggest fish I'll ever catch in a tournament.Kharma....
That was a twenty year span.I really think rudeness spans all generations.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

I too don't normally say things to rude people out fishing. But this weekend while we were anchored up casting for white bass we had someone troll through our casting area. I mentioned to him that he was a little close and running through the area we were casting in. He said something back that I didn't understand. About that time my buddy sailed one over his boat. The line came to rest on the guys shoulder. He said nice shot. They never came back. That was the second boat we had to have a few words with that day.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Keep crackers in the boat. Throw out crumbs 100 yards or so away from your spot. Watch the idiots fish the birds.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Out with a buddy the other day and there were about 7-8 boats drifting some shell in East Bay. We hadn't caught much but we were all drifting int he same direction. A guy and his lady pulls up in front of all of our drift and proceeds to try and drop anchor. We chuckled a bit about him being an idiot and watched him fight his achor. As we got close I realized why he couldn't get it to stick. We were in 6' of water and he maybe had 8' of anchor line out. It was almost straight down. He was down wind of us still and I just said loud enough for him to hear. There are idiots everywhere. Through my sunglasses I could see his lady turn and say something to him real quick. He finally grabbed a piece of PVC and tied off to it. We drifted right by him about 6' and just cranked up and left. This guy just didn't know. Plenty of ar$eholes but also plenty of people with money that know nothing about operating a boat or boat etiquette.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Don't even get me started on Saltwater. 
I moved here 11 years ago and fished the saltwater for 2 years. The people are very rude. I fished SE Louisiana all my life with miles and miles of marsh, bayous and Bays. Again - RUDE People everywhere in Galveston. 
Then a very nice person named Matt from 2Cool took me in and showed me the ropes. I found the freshwater people of the Lake Livingston area some of the nicest I had ever met. Many many times people would call me over and say hey anchor right there.....
I try to be the same. If you have young kids in the boat and I am wearing them out. I will show you where to anchor right next to me. Trolling I will give you baits. Again, nice people so return the favor.
Grown ups too if you look hungry


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

I refuse to fish the bays on the weekends. If I go to the bay it's only during the week and usually not on Fridays.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

here ya go!!

Dang it !!! There I go again with those sideways pictures.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Good fishing to all!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Matt if you turn your camera sideway and take the pictures them pictures will post upright vertical.


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

I like that Matt. Going to have to find one or two of those.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

brucevannguyen said:


> Matt if you turn your camera sideway and take the pictures them pictures will post upright vertical.


Does not matter which way I turn the camera. Only does it when I post pictures on 2cool for some reason.


----------



## yacknewby (May 6, 2017)

*My Response*

Been fishing the Gulf Coast and FW lakes all my life and there have always been rude fishing morons. Moses Lake was one of the worst. One of my buds would throw beer cans at them and invite them into our boat. 
I got upset, but not enough to let it spoil my fishing. Our main trick was to try and not let anyone see us setting the hook. Nowadays, they're worse then morons. They don't give a rip and know exactly what they're doing. It's a dang shame, and that's exactly why I don't fish weekends. :
headknock


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Younger generation. "What's in it for me?"


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I guarantee that nobody has been potlicked harder than The Mighty Red-Fin on Lake Livingston.

Back when my son was deckhand for me, about 2009 to 2013, the striped bass were in the lake in huge schools. Big ones, 24 to 28 inches were often the fish that made up the customers limit.
If we came in with anything less than a limit of 24"+ we were disappointed. 
The fish would school early morning for about an hour to two on a good day.
Action was fast and furious, and the stripers would cartwheel out of the water chasing shad and be so loud busting the top you could not carry on a conversation in the boat.
We had just started guiding in the lake and pretty soon it seemed at least 20+ boats would be waiting for us to make a move and then hammer down right on our heels.
It got so bad we developed a system of crying wolf at least three times before the fish would show up to shake the potlickers off.

Lee would stand up and point off in the near distance and I would hammer the throttle. A huge crowd of boats, seriously about twenty or more, would follow us, and I would shut it down and turn back through them with a smile on my face. To let them know, na nany boo boo, :bounce: you followed me and there ain't **** where I took you, :dance:.

After about three of these false starts the crowd would get the message that I was messing with them and start looking for fish on their own. 
I always tried to get this done before schooling time, so I could back off and read the water/sonar/etc.. and make a determination where they might start up.
When they did, and Lee had the best eye I ever saw for spotting breaking fish quick, we could sneak over and get in the action before the horde of potlickers arrived and put the fish down running full throttle into breaking schools.
We would race ahead of where I thought the school was headed and wait for the mass of boats to push them to us and rack up some more before doing it again. The crowd would literally push them right to us and often you could hear and feel the stripers thump into the boat chasing shad.
Man it was some fun too. Toss a pencil popper in that blowing up school and hang on tight!.

The most memorable trip we took back in the good old days(really the best trip ever for stripers) was with Raysor and his son Reid and a friend of his, who had never fished.
We had to do the cry wolf thing a few times that day, and the stripers had learned that most of the boats would look for them on the south side. They were getting pretty smart about switching sides of the island when pressure got too much on one side.
So it was getting late for the top water action, all of the boats(a good twenty or so) were on the south side and we wandered around to the east side(after crying wolf a few times) so I could look down the shoreline and see if they were schooling around there or on the northeast corner.
We were right at the southeast corner and I saw them on the northeast corner, schooling like jackfish!
Lee said, "Dad do not even look that way and don't touch the throttle, just keep idling that way".
Well Mattsfishin and Boomhower and a couple of his friends had swung out wide like us to look the same shoreline over and saw them. Dang it, they hammered down and headed right for them, but we could not without drawing the whole crowd of boats with us.
So I gritted my teeth and held it at idle until we got to them.
Matt and his crew were already killing them along with a very stupid person driving a pontoon boat.
We lined up and cast in there and it was on on like never before. Reid's friend who had never fished before was in shock, these were big stripers and knocking the daylights out of anything cast their way.

In less than five minuets they had a limit, so I told Raysor, forget payment this is no trip, were are going for everybody's limit.
It took less than half an hour for those stripers to school all the way from the northeast side to the northwest side, and we had 25 big striped bass in the cooler.
Matt's crew killed them too, and the pontoon boat that was motoring right through the schools trolling had a couple of fish.
By the time we and Matt turned the corner on the west side of the island and were headed south, it was over.
None of the boats that had followed us around while we cried wolf even saw the fish schooling, they were still idling around on the south side in a big knot looking for them. Having no idea what had just happened.
It stands out as the best striper trip I ever had in the lake, the action was very intense.

The potlicking got so bad for The Mighty Red-Fin even in white bass jigging season, more than once I had to ask the boats surrounding us to move so we could leave after catching a limit. As there was not enough open water to maneuver out of there without hitting a boat less than 20' from us.

I made a lot of mistakes posting about our success and where we fished and it contributed to the potlicking problems I had back then. 
As time went by I got a little smarter and posted in more general terms, but still gave enough information to help others catch fish. That's what is 2cool about 2cool and I hope folks don't give up on that.

The Mighty Red-Fin is very distinctive and people could spot us from way across the water, and would often leave the ramp or their private slip and first thing they did was look for us. 
Not even glance at their sonar, or gps to go look for fish. It was much easier for them to go to The Mighty Red-Fin!

Over time enough people posted about about how crappy it was for people to potlick us that hard. And people just started giving us more respect, at least a little more.
That was about ten years ago, and more guides are on the lake now and the pressure has spread out more so that they get potlicked more than I do generally. That''s good :walkingsm

So it is always gonna happen, ain't no use being whinny about it.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I remember that day Loy. Also that year was a really good year for stripers. Heck taking off fast is better than crackers or cat guts. So funny to watch the boats head out when you take off fast. We did catch some good ones that day. That was a real looser in the pontoon boat. He had no respect for anyone.
That place where the red and white topwater bait was killing them was a good spot also.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Loy, thanks for taking the time to post that enjoyable read.


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks for the read Loy. I remember last year I went out to the island one morning just to watch the people fish all around you. I just sat there 200 yards away listening to music and enjoying the morning. Never dropped a line.


----------

